# Weak goat



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a goat that has apparently became resistant to Cydectin. This is what I have been using on her in the past and the other day I noticed that she was acting strange. We took a fecal sample and her worm load was extremely high. I feel like we have took care of the worm problem but through this she has became extremely weak. I've given her shots of B-12 and been giving her a mixture of molasses & karo syrup. I've also been making her stand as much as possible but she can't stand very long. She has an appetite but eats laying down. 

Does anyone have any other ideals on how to get some energy back into this goat?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of giving Red Cell to help replace the lost iron on a goat who is aenemic due to a parasite loead but have never had this problem myself. I have also heard of iron injections but I would ask the vet about that. 
Good luck with her- I'm sure other people who are more experience will give you more help soon.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

is she eating at all? If you have nutri-drench you can give her some of that. Is she drinking water? Running temp? are her lids and/or gums pale??


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

Her eyelids are finally pink again and her gums are getting some color back. She will eat her feed but she isn't drinking any water. Since she is so weak I've be squirting water in her mouth with a drench gun. I've even gave her some gatorade. I thought this might help her regain some energy.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, her temp is running around 101 -102.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

did you do the fecal float or did you take it in? If I have a (overload), that I think, then I take it to the vet and see if I am looking at it right.
I would offer her some warm molasses water, and some Calcuim. Good Luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well since you said she still has worms, have you taken care of that with another wormer? That would be the first order of business if you didn't do that already. Was a bit confused with your wording so wanted to cover everything just in case.

I would keep up what you are doing. Temp is good.

I second the nutri drench. Great stuff. If you dont' have it just use a couple ccs of liquid children's vitamines it is the same thing.

Did the vet check for cocci? 

Have you checked her lids and gums?

If they are still white a couple days after worming then you didn't get all the worms. Nurti Drench is high in iron so that is another reason I suggested it.

If she continues to be weak and pale I suggest an iron supplement in form of Red Cell (liquid) or injectable iron (can give orally).


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

When a goat has a worm overload my vet recomends that you worm 3 times with each being 10 days apart to break the cycle of the worms. When you deworm a goat you only get the adults and not the other stages and by deworming every 10 days you get the worms that were eggs during the last deworming. Each and everytime I deworm a goat that isnt overloaded but needs deworming I just do 2 deworm cycles 10 days apart. Hope you get this under control soon.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i know you said that you gave her b12 but how often? do you have any vit b fortified that is even better. i agree with the molassas & warm water also make sure she has minerals & salt available to her. i always worm the three times 10 days apart & i only have to worm in spring & fall. just make sure she dosen't stay down to long. also if you have some probios i would give her some of that to.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

We had a goat just a little while ago with an extreme worm overload. While we were treating him, I kept good record of treatments and symptoms. If any of your goats symptoms sound like this, please consider the treatment we used.

OZZY(10-15 pounds)
Symptoms: 
Green liquid diarrhea 
Anemic
Skinny
Separating from herd	
Weak
Unable to stand
Treatment:
Free Choice Gatorade for electrolytes and fluids
Free choice molasses water for energy
3 iron tablets to help anemia
2 vitamin B complex tablets for appetite and energy
3cc Goat Power Punch 3x daily for energy
Ivermectrin Paste dewormer for the diarrhea and worms
LA200 antibiotic .5cc	to kill any infection
Evaporated goats milk for nutrients and energy
Write up:
Ozzy is a 4 month old pygmy buck (Born April 1). Ozzy had a case of horrible horrible liquid green diarrhea for 2 weeks suspected to be due to the change in weather from stormy to dry. We allowed it to go for 5 days and when it didnt clear up, we started him on 2 ccs pepto bismol every 3 hours. We treated him with that for 2 or 3 days and it didnt work. On a Tuesday night, CJ went to go lock the goats up in the barn and Ozzy was laying flat on his side and couldnt get up. CJ stood him up and he took a few steps and fell down. On Wednesday, he would disappear for periods of time during the day and was lethargic and staying away from the herd and looked HORRIBLY skinny. CJ checked his gums and eyelids for color and he was white. He was extremely anemic. Anemia and diarrhea spell an overload of worms so we dewormed him with ivermectin paste for horses (triple dose). We also started giving him gaterade for the dehydration and molasses water for energy. Gave him 3 iron pills and 2 vitamin B complex pills crushed up and diluted in water. On Saturday, we gave him one dose of LA200 antibiotics in case it was an infection of some sort. All through out this ordeal, his temp has remained normal as well as his heart rate and respiration rate. His diarrhea stopped the next day after we dewormed him. But, he seemed to get progressively weaker until about Saturday when he started getting some of his strength back. While on Friday, his legs would buckle underneath him and he wouldnt put any weight at all on them. Sunday and Monday, he can stand up for about 3 minutes before falling and actually has taken a few steps but not many. 

Treatment schedule:
7:00 am 3 iron tablets, 2 vit. B tablets, 3cc Power Punch and milk 
8am-12 pm alternating molasses water and gaterade and milk every hour
12pm. Another 3 ccs power punch
1pm-8pm alternating molasses water and gaterade and milk every hour
9pm-10 another 3 ccs Power punch and liquids


Just to let you know, Ozzy pulled through and he is doing FANTASTIC now. His coat is beautiful and he finally started growing again!

I hope this helps!
CJ


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

How long ago did you worm before you did the fecal? If not to long ago, then yes, a high worm count will show up on the fecal because the worms are getting flushed out of her body.

Keep up with B shots 2x a day, nutri drench, and molasses water.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I definitely second the antibiotic. With not moving, you're looking at pneumonia. If you have something strong on hand, like Nuflor, I'd give it.


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies but she passed away yesterday. I am not satisified that the worms killed this goat but we didn't take her in after she died to know for sure. Her CBC report came back fine and we are still waiting on the Serology report. I think the most frustrating part is not knowing. Again thanks for the replies.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sorry you lost her. You are quite a drive from Lexington, aren't you? UK's lab does a pretty good job on necropsies.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost her.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know first hand the frustration of not knowing what kille done of your kids.

CJ


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her :hug: **HUGS**


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I am soooooo sorry you lost your doe :sigh: :sorry: 

If her worm load was extremely high, and if the parasites have grown resistant to your wormer in one goat, you NEED to address that in your other goats before they start growing weak as well; Get Valbazen or Ivomec (my top two choices) and worm all of your other goats now and in another 14 days, and another month from then. You need to rotate with at least two to three different wormers throughout the year to prevent parasite resistance. 

Again, I am so sorry you lost your doe!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Can you give Valbazan to a goat that has just kidded? Will it cause problems with her nursing the kids


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------

